# Leak In The Sleeve



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The sleeve through the wall was PVC but the pipe rested on the bottom and was not sealed from the elements. 

Welding the new 90deg inside the office building was a bit tedious. All done, no smoke, no fire, no sweat. Well okay, there was a lot of sweat. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Welding is above my pay grade for sure.....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What's this for


----------



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

What machine did you weld it with?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> What's this for


4" gas pipe serving a bank. The kick-out was rusted out in the sleeve. Had to be done from inside without disrupting their work.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumbdik said:


> What machine did you weld it with?


 An old Lincoln Pipeliner 200. Purrs like a kitten. Maybe more like a lion cub. :laughing: 

We didn't weld it. Subbed out. We did do all the setup and containment though.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> An old Lincoln Pipeliner 200. Purrs like a kitten. Maybe more like a lion cub. :laughing:
> 
> We didn't weld it. Subbed out. We did do all the setup and containment though.


Coated the pipe after weld with gas tape I hope?


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

What is that blower you are using? 

I've seen that style before but am unsure of specifics. 

There are numerous times I could use something like that when dealing with dust.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Coated the pipe after weld with gas tape I hope?


:yes:

And the hole will be sealed as well.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> What is that blower you are using? I've seen that style before but am unsure of specifics. There are numerous times I could use something like that when dealing with dust.


It is a portable ventilator. Very handy. Up until now, we had only used it for blowing fresh air into a manhole while working on a sewer. Initially I tried putting the exhaust hose on the suction side. That didn't last long. The whole thing collapsed. :laughing:

Then I got the sheet metal. Worked like a charm. Couldn't even smell it while standing right there.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Very nice work, Biz and excellent safety measures. Good stuff.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow.. That's a lot of preparation for that job. 
Looks good!!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> The sleeve through the wall was PVC but the pipe rested on the bottom and was not sealed from the elements.
> 
> Welding the new 90deg inside the office building was a bit tedious. All done, no smoke, no fire, no sweat. Well okay, there was a lot of sweat. :laughing:


hope they were certified welders lololol

One time a man jumped out of an airplane and forgot how to work his parachute,so as he was falling to the ground he meets a man coming up,so he yells over to him"hey,you know anything about a parachute?"the man yells back,"NO,you know anything about lighting a gas stove?":laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sparky said:


> hope they were certified welders...


Nope. Just some guy I found on the corner. :laughing:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Now there's a great ad for link seals.


----------

